# Pressure pot rack



## MrResinBlanks (Jun 11, 2017)

Decided to upgrade my current set up.
Well all the way across the board to be fair. 2nd pressure pot installed. Had to make more moulds to use in it. Decided to make a rack to make loading and unloading easier.
Quite pleased how this is going. 
Now just got to find room for the new vacuum chamber and pump. 






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Shop - Mr Resin Blanks
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## thewishman (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like a nice set-up! I have a pot just like yours, but the manufacturer's label/marking has come off. Do you know who made your pressure pot?


----------



## MrResinBlanks (Jun 11, 2017)

thewishman said:


> Looks like a nice set-up! I have a pot just like yours, but the manufacturer's label/marking has come off. Do you know who made your pressure pot?


The label on it says Airprowu got mine from eBay but it from this seller.
http://www.pressurepots.co.uk/resin-moulding-tanks/resin-molding-tank-10.html
I believe they cheaper on eBay which is strange when you take their fees and postage etc in to consideration.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

www.mrblanks.co.uk
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## thewishman (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I got mine on craigslist for $35 - best deal ever, for me.


----------



## MrResinBlanks (Jun 11, 2017)

thewishman said:


> Thanks for the info! I got mine on craigslist for $35 - best deal ever, for me.


Very nice deal if only I could be that lucky.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

www.mrblanks.co.uk
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 11, 2017)

That is one serious setup, looks good.


----------



## gimpy (Jun 11, 2017)

I have the vacuum pump, just need to get the pressure pot. You know have me motivated. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

